

Columbus HN meetup #1 (3/24) - spiro
http://anyvite.com/ybqq6ymkmz

======
spiro
Reminder Columbus, OH area hackers, join us for our first meetup tomorrow.

3/24, 6pm @ Brazenhead Irish Pub in Dublin.

Very informal, chat, beer, NCAA hoops.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2300016>

<http://anyvite.com/ybqq6ymkmz>

